# Mother's Power Ball



## AllstarDub (Jun 26, 2008)

I bought the Mother's Power Ball and it kind of sucks. When I apply more pressure the red foam strips start falling apart.
Does anyone have an experience with the Mother's Power Ball? How is yours?

And can anyone recommend me a new one for the same $25-$30 price range?


----------



## Grape Ape (Jun 29, 2008)

I have used the mother's power ball a numerous times and love it. The rick is to let it do the work. Use the proper liquid polish for the job and take your time. Let the power ball do the work by applying light pressure ad keeping it spinning. If you apply a lot of pressure first it tears up the powerball as you have seen but it also creates heat which in some cases  (plastic, painted parts) can cause more damage than what damage you are trying to remedy by using the powerball in the first place. Minimal pressure and patience.


----------



## imported_BOBtheBUILDER (Jun 30, 2008)

Ah, patience is a virtue.


----------

